# Those who joined, and then left the reel low club



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK guys,

Joined the reel low club a couple of years ago. In the process owned several JD and Toro models (much prefer the Toro's).

Then early last year I sold them all off. Why? Although I loved the cut they gave, I just realized I was spending too much time maintaining the equipment and worrying about every small twig, acorn or rock that may hit the reel and it was taking away from the enjoyment for me.

In the last year I've tried a bunch of rotary mowers and have fallen in love with the Honda commercial and Kubota commercial. And although they only mow at .75", the lawn looks darn good.

So all in all I'm back to enjoying being on the grass again. Anyone else go through a similar journey?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I always hear people claim they have so much maintenance and upkeep for their reels…. Perhaps I'm neglecting my mower, but outside of yearly oil change, and ensuring my reel is sharp, what else is there to do on the machine? All of those maintenance items are things you should do on any mower.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> I always hear people claim they have so much maintenance and upkeep for their reels…. Perhaps I'm neglecting my mower, but outside of yearly oil change, and ensuring my reel is sharp, what else is there to do on the machine? All of those maintenance items are things you should do on any mower.


Fair question - I should have clarified.

I didn't mind the checking blade/bedknife spacing, but I grouped "maintenance with the walking every inch of my yard before every mow looking for issues that would ding the blade. Or freaking every time I'd here the blade ding as I hit something. Or knowing that when it came time to get the blade sharpened, around here is nearly impossible AND I'd have to worry a truck to lug the entire mower. Or if anything broke on the mower it was stupid expensive and I'd have to deal with our local Toro Turf dealer who is less than helpful.

Now I just start up the mowers and mow.

I probably should have been more clear in stating I meant the overall ownership requirements.


----------



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm recent into reeling my yard (started May in 2021). I can see myself not doing it in say 5 years when life and priorities change. But for now, it's a hobby that I enjoy. But ya it's way more involved than mowing every week or 2 with a walk behind rotary, specially when you're a rookie and damage your reels lol


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Cliff notes version...I've quit reel mowing the bermuda in my backyard due to my dogs. I was fighting my one, long-haired dog pulling out tons of cedar bark from the flowerbeds with his tail. The time required picking it all up wasn't worth the results.

However, I am still reel mowing the front lawn. I can't ever see myself ever going away from doing it. My HOA provides lawn care with our dues. So, I must really enjoy doing it since I am opting out of something that I am paying to be performed! FWIW...I don't even let the HOA lawn crew cut my backyard.

The only maintenance really required on a Baroness is adding grease to the gears. So, I don't have any of the issues of belts or chain maintenance. The reels are super hardened steel...So, the bedknives take most of the abuse. I run my groomer in reverse which kicks out any foreign objects. The mower has a total of 30 hours on it. It should last me forever and maintenance will be minimal.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Cliff notes version...I've quit reel mowing the bermuda in my backyard due to my dogs. I was fighting my one, long-haired dog pulling out tons of cedar bark from the flowerbeds with his tail. The time required picking it all up wasn't worth the results.
> 
> However, I am still reel mowing the front lawn. I can't ever see myself ever going away from doing it. My HOA provides lawn care with our dues. So, I must really enjoy doing it since I am opting out of something that I am paying to be performed! FWIW...I don't even let the HOA lawn crew cut my backyard.
> 
> The only maintenance really required on a Baroness is adding grease to the gears. So, I don't have any of the issues of belts or chain maintenance. The reels are super hardened steel...So, the bedknives take most of the abuse. I run my groomer in reverse which kicks out any foreign objects. The mower has a total of 30 hours on it. It should last me forever and maintenance will be minimal.


Your Baroness is one sweet mower!!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Another Baroness owner here!! I don't ever walk the lawn before mowing as I shouldn't have anything in it to cause any harm. The only thing I'm half way concerned about is a rock or stone but I've mitigated all of that in the flower beds. As for twigs or mulch, I just mow over them and keep on going as it doesn't seem to phase the reel or mower at all.

I think it also comes down to whether you are mechanically handy or not. I would think the most people who start reel mowing and stop, is because they can't fix anything that can go wrong on the mower and have to take it to someone to get fixed which can take the joy out of the reel mowing experience. Also you shouldn't be needing to get the reel sharpened that often maybe every couple of years if it has a good relief on it. Having to change belts or chains, I would chalk up to just regular maintenance. All in all I don't see it anymore involved than mowing with a rotary and if you are willing to mow once or twice a week to have an above average lawn then the little bit of extra maintenance shouldn't make a difference. I think @wardconnor said it best and something to the effect that "You will make time for things that matter to you" and that applies to lawn care. It's a labor or love like any hobby..


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

I am coming the opposite direction. In the span of about 12months I have gone from a Troy Built rotary that I had for 10 years to a Honda rotary last summer to a reel mower late last fall. I still have the Honda rotary because I can definitely see the whole mowing 2-3 times a week thing getting old and I use it as a yard vac now so im still maintaining it. It just didn't get me to the level I wanted to see my grass at. I wanted that whole "Is it real grass?" level of cut and im still not there. The cut is so much better with the reel it will be difficult for me to switch back.

With regard to maintenance I have a Mclane which I know are far less picky than a JD or Toro reel so for me not much has changed over the rotary. I guess im still in that reel rookie phase because I dont walk my yard before each mow looking for stuff that could damage it. I mean I look for obvious stuff but things like mulch, I just cut through it with the reel, I have yet to see any damage from mulch. What I have gotten damage from a couple times is random utility flags and crap that the idiot builder left in the ground when my house was built. Those so far have been resolved with a quick backlap. If my lawn was super flat I might switch back to my Honda and cut at either the 3/4" or 1 1/4" levels but any scalp marks would drive me insane. Saying that ALL of my plans are based on my available time and if my life changes I will suck it up and go back to a rotary but WILL NEVER AGAIN cut my Bermuda taller than 1 1/2"


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I hit sticks and mulch all the time. As long as it's not a rock I'm happy.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> I hit sticks and mulch all the time. As long as it's not a rock I'm happy.


Unfortunately my flower beds are small rocks.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You guys should see what a tee mower goes through on a golf course. A little mulch here and there isn't going to kill a reel.

I'm not reeling my lawn yet this season. I made the decision when it came time to transition off PRG for the winter that I was going to hang with the rotary for a bit. (I switched to rotary with the PRG after December.) Just not enough time to give it the consistent mow it needs for 1/2-5/8", even 3/4" was proving challenging. With my wife in and out of the hospital, Dr Visits, 3 young boys and their busy schedules, and I should make an appearance at work once in awhile, rotary it is.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

I couldn't ever go back, but totally understand!

I always trim edges first and look for anything that shouldn't be there. For the most part, it is just mulch or kids dang Nerf gun bullets.

Maintenance wise, between the Toro GM1000 and Baroness, doesn't really take much extra time. Grease bearings, paper check once a month (lazy), oil change annually and off I go. As others mentioned, with the Baroness, I run the groomer in reverse and it mostly shoots mulch away. If it doesn't, reel flings it away, and heck, I'll go over small twigs with it as well.

Toro has no groomer and it'll shoot mulch away as well. To be honest, the biggest issue is catching axles on our garden boxes or neighbors chain link fence if I'm not paying attention.

Replacing major parts can be costly, but suppose that's part of the game when getting into these mowers. And honestly, feel like those repairs are mostly caused by user error, which I'm guilty of as well.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I also think it depends on which rotary you have, how low it can cut, and how it looks. I'm pretty pleased with how mine looks with a rotary at 0.75".


----------



## IowaJoe (Apr 21, 2021)

Last spring I picked up an old, used Jacobsen for stupid cheap from a country club and really enjoyed going low in my previous yard of about 3000 sq ft. It was perfectly flat with zero obstacles, was great.

I recently moved to a larger property but still a roughly 3-4k front yard. The issue for me are oak tree roots. I could see myself working toward a reel cut again expect for the oak tree roots coming out of the ground. I've seen videos of some people cutting these out of the ground but I'm be worried about harming the tree or weakening it's hardiness in the wind.

For now the trusted old Jacobsen will just leak oil on the garage floor.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Great post and you're not alone! Around August when it's about 100 degrees, 90% humidity, and the kids need to be rushed to football practice…. I'll admit my mind will wander to "a life of rotary mowing".

But, when I'm done reel mowing and i take that 5-10 minute walk around the yard (my wife calls my therapy), I have a chance to reflect on the journey and effort necessary to create this amazing turf, which is only possible with a reel mower. Well, it's all worth it!

I believe reel mowing for most is just an extension of their personality, being average isn't an option.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Reelrollers said:


> Great post and you're not alone! Around August when it's about 100 degrees, 90% humidity, and the kids need to be rushed to football practice…. I'll admit my mind will wander to "a life of rotary mowing". But, when I'm done reel mowing…. There is no better feeling than looking back over the yard knowing I don't accept being "average". I believe reel mowing for most is just an extension of their personality. Average isn't an option.


Yep, can't have anything other than an average yard if you're not reel mowing.......


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I use a rotary in my backyard due to a large slope and a longleaf pine that sheds all summer long... I tried to use the reel on a regular basis back there but it's too much work. Rotary with a bag picks up all the needles. 
For the front I will never go to a rotary. I do not walk my yard with debris if it is in the yard I will either avoid hitting it or hit it full steam. (It will buff out) I have never had my blade sharpened, I just backlap until it cuts paper. I hit the road on my 2nd mow with my newly installed 8 blade reel and it took a chunk out of the blade... it sucked, but it did not affect the cut quality, In a few years, I will buy a new blade to put on. My mower is a tank and I love it and it's 18 years old. 
With PGR I can go about 4 days between mows. If I was rotary mowing without PGR, I would be mowing about the same rate.... It's worth it for me and I am hooked for life.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> > Great post and you're not alone! Around August when it's about 100 degrees, 90% humidity, and the kids need to be rushed to football practice…. I'll admit my mind will wander to "a life of rotary mowing". But, when I'm done reel mowing…. There is no better feeling than looking back over the yard knowing I don't accept being "average". I believe reel mowing for most is just an extension of their personality. Average isn't an option.
> ...


Even with a Kubota commercial mower????


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > Reelrollers said:
> ...


Do you prefer the Kubota over the Honda?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Even if you mow at higher heights, a reel is better. I have a rotary and 3 manual reels and I have a few thoughts:

-Wet grass is the worst in the winter. Clogged rotary mowers and grass stained driveways/sidewalks are the worst. A reel eliminates this issue. I could even mow during irrigation if I wanted to do so.

- I mostly use my 10 blade manual McLane mower. The only maintenance is the engine (my legs) and backlapping. Too easy not to enjoy. Scalping is a separate issue though.

- Less dust. Yes, that is a big one in a desert environment.

- I was worried about the vacuum aspect of a reel vs rotary, but honestly the reel "scoops" items off the grass better than I thought.

- The grass looks greener with a sharp cuts.

- My reels functions more efficiently in tighter spaces.

As far as the actual low cutting aspect, my opinion agrees with you that .5 to .88 looks the best. More leafy area equals darker green. Plus more photosynthesis.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I stopped reeling due to larger lawn and is not worthy of the reel(yet). will I reel this lawn I am not sure, while I miss the look I do like the ease of my ZTR. Before I even think about reeling I need to convert from bahia to bermuda, it is an old cow pasture.

Like others I used to hit small sticks and chunks of rubber mulch all the time. I would check blade to bedknife clearance regularly and backlap but I'd run my deere like a tank.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Prob not what you want to hear but I love reel mowing. It's so satisfying seeing those little finely cuts of grass flying out of the reel. And the cut is 2nd to none. But I'm retired and have nothing but time…….it's my favorite hobby.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> Prob not what you want to hear but I love reel mowing. It's so satisfying seeing those little finely cuts of grass flying out of the reel. And the cut is 2nd to none. But I'm retired and have nothing but time…….it's my favorite hobby.


That's great that you enjoy it! There is no right or wrong answer to this.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ag_fishing said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Amoo316 said:
> ...


That's a tough call. The Honda is a better user experience overall, and because the wheelbase is more compact does not scalp at 0.75" like the Kubota does. However the Kubota bags better and I think the lawn looks a bit better after being cut with the Kubota. I love them both and it's hard to go wrong with either.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


Man. I was at the local John Deere dealer getting parts and maintenance items for my zero turn and they had the Commercial Honda. That was one amazing looking mower and I couldn't believe how HEAVY a push mower could be. I think $1,350 if I remember right.


----------

